# -="Bees Playground" Anh's Mr Aqua 12G Long=-



## Anhvu (Apr 19, 2012)

Tank: Mr. Aqua 12G Long
Light: lighting techniks AQUA custom LED
Filter: EHEIM ecco pro Easy 60
Glassware: ADA SS lily pipes, Do!aqua diffuser, ADA thermometer, Mr Aqua CO2 Glass Diffuser w/ Bubble Counter
Hard scape: Manzanita driftwood
CO2: Aquatek CO2 regulator w/10lb tank.
Substrate: Azoo Bed Plant.
Stand: Custom in_wall tank
Flora:
Dwarf Baby Tears
Erios

Pets: CBS, CRS, BKK, Ruby Red...




Update pics of the shrimps, and this is the list:
SS Xin PRL from Nick




























SSS and SSS+ Kangshiang PRL 
































































1,2 Bar BKK and 1, 2 bar Ruby Red From Nick





























PR neo from Nick









Enjoy 
























































































































​


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

I like it 

That is quite the driftwood to jam in such a little tank.


----------



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi ,
Nice tank, pictures perling very successful. 
The turf is Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"?


----------



## Anhvu (Apr 19, 2012)

blink said:


> I like it
> 
> That is quite the driftwood to jam in such a little tank.


Thanks, The driftwood is perfect for the tank IMO 



clau74 said:


> Hi ,
> Nice tank, pictures perling very successful.
> The turf is Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"?


Yes Its


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks dope bro! Now come get some shrimp to stock it!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

This is awesome


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Beautiful !
What are those round balls ? 
The light is looking perfect. Can you share the link from where you bought the lighting ?


----------



## Anhvu (Apr 19, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> Looks dope bro! Now come get some shrimp to stock it!


Give me 3-4 weeks to cycle it, then I'll pay you a visit ;D



The Trigger said:


> This is awesome





h4n said:


> very nice!


Thanks guys



sumer said:


> Beautiful !
> What are those round balls ?
> The light is looking perfect. Can you share the link from where you bought the lighting ?


Balls is Ebiken Shou and Ebiken Nagomi.
The light is DIY 200 of the 5050 LEds, I'll post some detail of the light when I finish it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Anhvu said:


> Flora:
> Dwarf Baby Tears
> Erios


I can't find any info on the Erios. Could they be listed with a different name?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

He just didn't list the specific specie of the Erios. But those are all Erios for sure.

I love manzanita especially when it comes out of the water like that. Very nice and well thought out. Can't wait to see those erios get taller and for that HC to fill in!


----------



## Anhvu (Apr 19, 2012)

Update with shrimps pics


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

They look awesome in your tank bro! Great photography as well!


----------



## Anhvu (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Nick, but I'm still not happy. I lost my flash some where and couldn't find it... lol. All the details on the shirmp didn't show . BTW all the shirmps are happy "for now" lol


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

How's the tank doing?


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Love your scape. very unique and tough to do with so little depth lol


----------



## bigd603 (May 10, 2011)

Updates?


----------

